# Cake Ride Reunion :) -- Whaddaya think?



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi Folks!

Last year, a bunch of us from the Boston/Merrimac/Acton area rode the Cake Ride(http://forums.roadbikereview.com/new-england/cake-ride-257064.html) most Sundays of the summer. It was great meeting some RBR folks and sustain friendships from then on. Due to busy schedule and travel, I wasn't able to host this Sunday rides.

I was thinking perhaps we can all get together for a re-union ride from Keyks cake shop in Chelmsford for coffee at Ride Studio in Lexington one more time before the summer ends.. for old times sake. Perhaps we could have it mid to late September .

What do you think? I'll bust out that crimson tent again and convince the Cake Girl to give us some post-ride chow.. 

Do let me know! 

Julius, Rolf, Marvin, Diane, Greg... you up for it? One last hurrah?

Joe


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

I live in chelmsford but was not riding last year. Looks like fun. I usually ride towards concord or lexington on the weekends - 

Keep us posted in this forum. I have a buddy who p[rbably would want to go as well.

Thanks

Jeff


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Rolf is IN.


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

Hell, yeah! Haven't been on the bike much (long story) but would definitely do this.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Depending on the date and time, I would like to ride with you guys and gals. I'll watch this thread.


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

Great! I'll plan something out. Still in the process of contacting other riders, Keyks and Ride Studio Cafe. Most likely have a solid plan by the weekend. 

Stay tuned....

Joe/Jep


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

Joe,

Sounds great! Let me know when it's going to be. I'm around weekend after next, however the rest of the month is pretty filled up with family stuff. 

ExChef


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

santosjep said:


> Hi Folks!
> 
> Last year, a bunch of us from the Boston/Merrimac/Acton area rode the Cake Ride(http://forums.roadbikereview.com/new-england/cake-ride-257064.html) most Sundays of the summer. It was great meeting some RBR folks and sustain friendships from then on. Due to busy schedule and travel, I wasn't able to host this Sunday rides.
> 
> ...


*Last* hurrah? I refuse to entertain such abominable thought. But when? I am yet to see your new bike in person!


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

HI ALL!

DATE: September 22, 2012
Where: Keyks Bakery (333 Acton Road Chelmsford MA)
When: 8:30am -- Roll out: 8:45 AM (Keyks-RSC-Keyks)
or 
Where: Ride Studio Cafe (Lexington Center)
When 10:00am -- Roll out 10:30am (RSC-Keyks-RSC)

A group of us will begin from the parking lot of Keyks Bakery in Chelmsford. At 8:45, well roll through 14 miles to Ride Studio Cafe. Hopefully we get there at 10 to get some time for coffee and etc. At 10:30, we ride 20 miles back to Keyks with the riders from Ride Studio. 

Depending on the turn out, I may rely on the kindess of some of you to guide the group (Rolf/Julius/Marvin/Greg...  ). At Keyks, there will be a tent/canopy and hopefully some chocolate cake (the shop's specialty) and some beverages for us.

Riders from Ride Studio cafe will then return to Lexington via a 12 or 14 mile route from Keyks. They should be done by 12:00- 12:30.

Simple...  

It's ON! If Saturday's rained out... we might push to Sunday with the same scenario and schedule.

Hope to see you all.

Best,

Joe


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

Damn! 

I'll be in Hampton Beach riding the Seacoast Century that weekend. 

Have a great ride and I look forward to hooking up with you all another time. 

ExChef


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

Sounds like a great ride but I will be riding the seacoast century too

Have Fun!


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

Not sure whether I'll come out to Chelmsford for the start or meet you in Lexington, but I'll definitely be there.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

santosjep said:


> HI ALL!
> 
> DATE: September 22, 2012
> Where: Keyks Bakery (333 Acton Road Chelmsford MA)
> ...


Sounds great! We'll meet you at Keyks!


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Damn. Also signed up for Tri-State century. Will there be a post ride recovery beer??


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

orange_julius said:


> Sounds great! We'll meet you at Keyks!


Ah, I misread the description: so it's not this weekend but the next? That's the day of the Mayor's Cup and I will be playing one-man pit crew for a friend who's racing, sorry!


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

Hmm.. No Rolf.. No Julius... How's the weekend after the 22nd?


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

I would like to join you guys the week after . let us know. would love to meet more riders around chelmsford

What sort of pace do you guys normally run?


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

Can't do the next weekend, but if you want to ride in to RSC next weekend I'll join you going back to the store.....


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

santosjep said:


> Hmm.. No Rolf.. No Julius... How's the weekend after the 22nd?


I wont be able to make the weekend after. If registration weren't already closed id say join us at the SCC.

ExChef


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

santosjep said:


> Hmm.. No Rolf.. No Julius... How's the weekend after the 22nd?


Sunday the 30th is BETTER!


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

Any chance for the weekend after? I'm not available the weekend after the seacoast and would love to meet up and ride with you.

ExChef


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

I am good the weekend after the 22nd -keep us posted.


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

Since it sounds like at least a couple of us will be at the SCC this coming weekend, it would be great to hook up at some point. 

Please PM me and I'll send my contact info to facilitate.


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

Sept 29, so far is a better date. There will be absences from the usual suspects (Marvin, Julius and Rolf). Hopefully, Greg can still join. I've disclosed the date with the Cake Girl and she'll have a small bounty of chocolate cupcakes ready for us when we get back. 

I'll also talk to Ride Studio to expect us coming in the morning of Sept 29.


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi All! let me know if you can make it on the 29th. Send me a PM.

Best,

Joe


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

are we stil on? it's supposed to rain I think


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

Hopefully so. I'll keep tabs on the weather. If its a downpour, we'll have to cancel.

Joe


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

Oh man... weather's not cooperating. Rains in the morning. I'll have to cancel the ride. Bummer!

Hopefully we can schedule something mid Fall.

Joe


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

santosjep said:


> Oh man... weather's not cooperating. Rains in the morning. I'll have to cancel the ride. Bummer!
> 
> Hopefully we can schedule something mid Fall.
> 
> Joe



Joe, 

Regretfully, I am almost happy that it's not cooperating.  I'd like to be able to ride with all of you if possible.


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

I just see clouds

Chelmsford Hourly Weather - AccuWeather Forecast for MA 01824


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

there are a couple of rides meeting next month at park middle school for the charles river wheelmen that maybe we can get some local guys to meet up with.

http://www.crw.org/rides/monthcalendar.php?mode=nextmonth


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

I'll try to get something going again in a couple of weeks. Hopefully the ususal suspects will be available then.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Did you do the cake ride? The weather seems to not be cooperating. . .


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

We should try for saturday. The weather looks good so far.


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

Ok - maybe sunday?? Anyone?

I will be riding sunday morning and will probably ride to lexington


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Joe; any thoughts on Sunday?


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi Rolf! Sunday's a big possibility! let me line my ducks up in a row. Anybody else?


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

My Friend and I.


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

Probably tuna fishing instead.....


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

Cake ride this Sunday!!! 8:30 am at Keyks.. Be there.  34 miles to ride studio.


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

34 round trip I am assuming  My friend Dave and I will be there.


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

Yes that's round trip. So far, there's 5 of us... Rolf.. U still in. Greg is.


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

Great ride today guys! It was great to catch up and meet new folks!


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

You guys riding this weekend? - supposed to be great weather


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

I might be grabbing a quick 30 sat morning but might not go to Keyks. We have guests over the weekend.

Joe


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

I'll be doing around 30 Sat. early am (I usually roll out a bit earlier than 7, after sun up) as well but I am coming out of the city and probably headed West...I think you guys are north of me but company would be great if anyone wants. And I can be convinced to go further, especially if we share the work.


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

Too early for me - thanks!


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

I am going to ride to nashoba valley winery tomorrow. About 25 each way from my house


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey Keyks riders - Have you started up again? Looking forward to some more rides. Riding this sunday for all interested


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

HAPPY SPRING FOLKS!!!

Great idea.  I'd love to ressurect the Cake Ride for 2013. Any takers for Sunday?

Joe


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

santosjep said:


> HAPPY SPRING FOLKS!!!
> 
> Great idea.  I'd love to ressurect the Cake Ride for 2013. Any takers for Sunday?
> 
> Joe


What time? 

I'll get permission from the boss!

EEC


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

Unfortunately no can do this sunday. I turned 50 last week and I have a special date with the doctor on Monday (The big dig- if you know what I mean ) ill be cleaning out on sunday. Just me and TWO bottles of miralax. I am going to try and ride Saturday though. 

Have a good ride. Will try to get together another weekend.


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

Lots of luck man! I have to bug out Sunday too. My little man turned 4 and we have a little something for him. Would love to ride another day. Sorry


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

OK - So when Are we doing this ride? Sunday I am riding a metric century at the TDC topsfield and then off to Sweden for work. Maybe June 2nd?


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

Anyone up for trying to get a ride going this Saturday?

I'm doing the metric for TdC Topsfield too on Sunday.

EEC


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

Sorry guys... been busy.

Show of hands if anybody's available for a ride Sunday (given that it's Memorial day weekend).

Best,

Joe


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

santosjep said:


> Sorry guys... been busy.
> 
> Show of hands if anybody's available for a ride Sunday (given that it's Memorial day weekend).
> 
> ...


Let me know what you are thinking time and place, i'll check with the wife. 

EEC


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

santosjep said:


> Sorry guys... been busy.
> 
> Show of hands if anybody's available for a ride Sunday (given that it's Memorial day weekend).
> 
> ...


How 'bout the week after?


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

Any thoughts about a Sunday ride?

Please let me know so that I can start making ride plans.



EEC


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

ExChefinMA said:


> Any thoughts about a Sunday ride?
> 
> Please let me know so that I can start making ride plans.
> 
> ...


Aww man... no can do... got Plans sunday AM with the family. I was thinking of doing a quick solo ride from Waltham to Keyks and back early in the morning before the family wakes up.

Joe


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

Next Saturday/Sunday??? 6/22 /23

I am riding either way - don't know where I am heading yet - will probably be in the 50 mile range


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

gabedad said:


> Next Saturday/Sunday??? 6/22 /23
> 
> I am riding either way - don't know where I am heading yet - will probably be in the 50 mile range


Let me know, I'm pretty sure that Lou would be interested too.

We're supposed to be riding with ROAG tomorrow and then another big ride Sunday if we can dodge the raindrops. 

EEC


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

what's ROAG?


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

gabedad said:


> what's ROAG?


Roudenbush Outdoor Athetlic Group, Lou's team. Was a great ride today. 

Ave just under 17mph. 

EEC


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

How bout Sunday? Just did Harpoon b2b last Saturday, need a fun ride this week. Maybe Sunday the 23rd, at maybe 9 AM? Joe? Can we meet at Keyks, if you're busy? We promise to buy cupkeyks for recovery purposes. . .


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

cyclesport45 said:


> How bout Sunday? Just did Harpoon b2b last Saturday, need a fun ride this week. Maybe Sunday the 23rd, at maybe 9 AM? Joe? Can we meet at Keyks, if you're busy? We promise to buy cupkeyks for recovery purposes. . .


Hopefully we'll get some takers!

It would be nice to hook up and ride with some folks from here.

EEC


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

ExChefinMA said:


> Hopefully we'll get some takers!
> 
> It would be nice to hook up and ride with some folks from here.
> 
> EEC


I'm Clear on Sunday Morning!  8:30 at Keyks?

Joe


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

santosjep said:


> I'm Clear on Sunday Morning!  8:30 at Keyks?
> 
> Joe


I'm game! I'll get final approval from the Mrs. 

EEC


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

sounds good - I'll be there


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

Sounds like the Mrs. is good with it.

I've mentioned it to a coworker who also lives in the area.

EEC


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

Great! ROLF... will you make it? Greg... you still around? Marvin?


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

do we have a route figured out yet?


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

Let's do a classic... KEYKS.... RSC.... KEYKS


https://fcdn.roadbikereview.com/attachments/new-england/236668d1311960613-cake-ride-cakeridemap.jpg

Route:

Start: Keyks 333 Acton Road Chelmsford, MA 01824
1. Head northeast on MA-27 N/Acton Rd toward Maple Rd 469 ft 
2. Slight right onto Common St 213 ft 
3. Slight right onto Proctor Rd 1.5 mi 
4. Turn right onto Lowell St 0.5 mi 
5. Turn left onto N Rd 1.6 mi 
6. Turn right onto Rutland St 1.0 mi 
7. Sharp left onto East St 1.0 mi 
8. Turn right onto Maple St 0.1 mi 
9. Slight left to stay on Maple St 1.2 mi 
10. Turn left toward MA-225 E/Bedford Rd 335 ft 
11. Turn left onto MA-225 E/Bedford Rd Continue to follow MA-225 E 3.2 mi 
12. Turn right onto S Rd 0.4 mi 
13. Slight left onto Minuteman Commuter Bikeway 3.9 mi 
14. Turn right toward Edison Way 43 ft 
15. Turn left onto Edison Way 0.1 mi 
16. Turn right onto Massachusetts Ave Destination will be on the left 217 ft 

Midpoint: Ride Studio Cafe In Lexington Center 1720 Massachusetts Avenue, Lexington, MA 02420-5301
17. Head northwest on Massachusetts Ave toward Waltham St 0.2 mi 
18. Turn left to stay on Massachusetts Ave 0.4 mi 
19. Turn left onto Worthen Rd 361 ft 
20. Turn right onto Lincoln St 1.0 mi 
21. Slight left to stay on Lincoln St 0.4 mi 
22. Turn left to stay on Lincoln St 0.2 mi 
23. Turn right onto Lexington Rd/Lincoln St 0.6 mi 
24. Turn right toward Mill St 164 ft 
25. Turn right onto Mill St 1.1 mi 
26. Turn left onto Massachusetts 2A W/N Great Rd 0.4 mi 
27. Turn right onto Hanscom Dr 0.5 mi 
28. Slight left toward Old Bedford Rd/Vandenberg Dr 0.1 mi 
29. Turn left onto Old Bedford Rd/Vandenberg Dr Continue to follow Old Bedford Rd 0.4 mi 
30. Turn right onto Virginia Rd 1.8 mi 
31. Turn left onto Old Bedford Rd 0.5 mi 
32. Continue onto Lexington Rd 1.3 mi 
33. Keep right at the fork 56 ft 
34. Continue onto MA-62 E/Monument Square Continue to follow Monument Square 430 ft 
35. Turn left onto MA-62 W/Monument Square 82 ft 
36. Turn right onto Lowell Rd 2.7 mi 
37. Turn left onto Westford Rd 0.4 mi 
38. Slight left to stay on Westford Rd 0.5 mi 
39. Continue onto West St 2.4 mi 
40. Continue onto Blane St 463 ft 
41. Continue onto MA-225 W/Carlisle Rd 187 ft 
42. Turn right onto Bruce Freeman Rail Trail 2.7 mi 
43. Turn right onto Maple Rd 0.2 mi 
44. Turn right onto MA-27 S/Acton Rd Destination will be on the right 469 ft 
Destination: Keyks 333 Acton Road Chelmsford, MA 01824


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

santosjep said:


> Let's do a classic... KEYKS.... RSC.... KEYKS
> 
> 
> https://fcdn.roadbikereview.com/attachments/new-england/236668d1311960613-cake-ride-cakeridemap.jpg
> ...



Does anyone have this on ridewithgps.com?

Alan


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

is it this one

Keyks Ride - A bike ride in Massachusetts


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

gabedad said:


> is it this one
> 
> Keyks Ride - A bike ride in Massachusetts


That looks like the ride. just compared cue sheets.

edit: there are some variations in the end of the ride, it does not pick up the BF rail trail.

Alan


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

I don't think anyone will actually ride on that trail or the lexington one - I know I do not. Too many kids/dogs/slowpokes


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Rolf IS available, AND planning to be there. And, the bike path is no place for cyclists; I vote for staying on Route 27 for the return.


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

cyclesport45 said:


> Rolf IS available, AND planning to be there. And, the bike path is no place for cyclists; I vote for staying on Route 27 for the return.


Second

EEC


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

cyclesport45 said:


> , the bike path is no place for cyclists;


Quite True.


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

Are we rolling at 8:30 or is that the meet up time?

EEC


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

My vote is for rolling out at 9. Will check the forum tomorrow early. . .


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

I think it's 8:30 meetup


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

Great ride today with the Keyks' Krew!

Keyks Ride | Cycling Workout | Endomondo
http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/332119750

Thanks guys!

EEC


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

Thanks for the ride guys! Great to see you all again and was a pleasure to see new faces! Would love to go at it again.

Joe


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Here's my Garmin data, I saved as a course so we can follow it again. . . 

Garmin Connect - Keyks Ride


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks Guys. We should definitely do it again. I went a little further afterwards

Keyks run and then some by gabedad at Garmin Connect - Details


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

For some reason my .fit was corrupted, had to fix it.

Hence the messed up map.

EEC

Again, great ride!


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

Riding this one sometime this weekend I think. Will probably leave about 8. If anyone wants to join up let me know

Garmin Connect - Chelmsford Harvard bolton

Route will change somewhat


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

gabedad said:


> Riding this one sometime this weekend I think. Will probably leave about 8. If anyone wants to join up let me know
> 
> Garmin Connect - Chelmsford Harvard bolton
> 
> Route will change somewhat


Looks like a nice ride. keep me posted as to which day and I'll let you know.

EEC


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

What I will probably try and do is the NVP route that we took out of Acton train station and just ride to there . I think it was a 40 mile ride and it's about 12 each way to chelmsford.

Garmin Connect - NVP ride Harvard bolton Dependiong on the weather I will probably leave chelmsford at about 8 and get to the train station close to 9. ride the route and then ride home


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

gabedad said:


> What I will probably try and do is the NVP route that we took out of Acton train station and just ride to there . I think it was a 40 mile ride and it's about 12 each way to chelmsford.
> 
> Garmin Connect - NVP ride Harvard bolton Dependiong on the weather I will probably leave chelmsford at about 8 and get to the train station close to 9. ride the route and then ride home


Lou and I got out for ~50 this morning.

http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/334792877

EEC

Any ride thoughts for tomorrow?


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

I may do a small run in the morning like just down to concord - depends on the weather and if I feel up to it

Over 100 miles in the past two days.

Chelmsford - berlin-chelmsford by gabedad at Garmin Connect - Details

Canobie Lake Ride by gabedad at Garmin Connect - Details


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

Sunday morning - where is everbody riding - the weather is supposed to break


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

ride this weekend???


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

Summer is ending soon - let's get another ride together next weekend!


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

gabedad said:


> Summer is ending soon - let's get another ride together next weekend!


I'm back from my business trip. Not sure about weekend plans with the fam but if you guys are heading out on Sunday, I'll try and make it! Haven't been on a bike in 3 weeks.


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

santosjep said:


> I'm back from my business trip. Not sure about weekend plans with the fam but if you guys are heading out on Sunday, I'll try and make it! Haven't been on a bike in 3 weeks.


Can we make it an early ride? Something around the 7am hour?

EEC


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

ExChefinMA said:


> Can we make it an early ride? Something around the 7am hour?
> 
> EEC


too early for me . I am at leat 8 am


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

Ok so my friend dave and I are doing 

Lex/ concord 

7:30 sunday at the dunks/ gas station by 27 in chelmsford in the center of town


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

Tomorrows ride

CRW Northern Exposure - A bike ride in Billerica, MA

Probably about 8am


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

Lou and I are hoping for 65/70 tomorrow. Probably start earlier though. Let me know if there is any interest.

EEC


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey Keyks Riders!!

Do you still ride in the area? Let me know when you guys are out and about!

Jeff


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

Let's get something planned for late May or early June. 

EEC


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Any time works for me. 

Rolf


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

If anyone wants to ride sunday - let me know. I will probably be riding a 40ish ride


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

gabedad said:


> If anyone wants to ride sunday - let me know. I will probably be riding a 40ish ride


I'll let you know, Lou and I have a 30 miler planned for Saturday. First ride out for me post-op.

EEC


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

Glad to see that this group hasn't totally vanished into the sunset.....


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

I will probably end up riding this tomorrow 

Nashoba Valley Pedalers - [DATE CHANGE] Moderate ride over Oak Hill

I may ride down from chelmsford in the morning so I will probably pass keyks on the way down to acton at about 9:15 or so


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

They were a no show - so I rode the course myself. 56 miles all totaled


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

Hi Guys.... sorry but haven't been biking much lately... Once things get settled (probably mid june)... I'll get a ride with you guys.

Joe


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

santosjep said:


> Hi Guys.... sorry but haven't been biking much lately... Once things get settled (probably mid june)... I'll get a ride with you guys.
> 
> Joe


Tomorrow is going to be my first ride out after my surgery back in Feb. 

We should plan a few rides!

EEC


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

I am doing the lisa simpson ride tomorrow. Heading from my house to concord and dropping off either mile 33 or 40 and heading back to chelmsford

http://www.crw.org/rides/monthcalendar.php?mode=thismonth


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

60 mile ride Saturday - looks like it will be a big group. Leaving from Lowell general. See the CRW link in last post for ups and downs.


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

sunday - anyone up for a ride? I have to be back by 12:30 so it would not be too long 

and not leaving before 8- 9 alan - sorry


----------



## ExChefinMA (May 9, 2012)

Was actually just thinking about you. In the planning stages of a 50/60 mile ride, earlier start though. 

we need to hook up for a ride soon.

EEC


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

actually I have to be home by noon so I will probably do like a 30 mile or so in the morning - probably lexington/ concord and back

This is a good 50-60

The J Ride 55 miler - A bike ride in Chelmsford, Massachusetts


----------

